# My New Orange 223!



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Broke my Giant DH at Whistler. Replaced it with THIS!:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

nice...how much


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

congrats, that is one of the sickest bikes ive ever seen. How much does it weigh?


----------



## mud8r (Apr 28, 2004)

How much did she cost? It looks rad.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice bike, but why didnt you go ahead and get the 224? I heard it has alot of better features!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet. At this point why didn't you wait for the 224?


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

diggin it specially the white. did the 40 come with that?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

I get my parts @ cost so, I think the total was $5500 brand new. Retail would have been @ $6700. Not exactly sure how much it weighs yet but, it's between 38 - 41lbs. Had one ride on it and it was simply euphoric.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

hilikus said:


> diggin it specially the white. did the 40 come with that?


Well, I built it so I guess yeah, the 40 came with it  I even had it painted with an expoy powder coat.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sick!!


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

haromtnbiker said:


> Nice bike, but why didnt you go ahead and get the 224? I heard it has alot of better features!


I had this once chance to get the frame @ cost so I went for it. A 224 would have been nice but, I still really like the 223.


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

very nice, hows the 40/?


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

No wonder why you were having problems getting the chain the correct length... Short cage derailleur on a bike with that much chaingrowth? Yikes!

Looks nice though!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

nice


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

how is whistler ive never been there in the summer


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

sreiman said:


> very nice, hows the 40/?


Oh man, so amazing. I always had a Boxxer on my Giant and it just doesn't even compare. I've had people tell my the I had the best feeling boxxer but, it still spiked occasionaly. I've only had it out once so, I rode conservatively but, it's just so smooth on the rocks and in the corners.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

thats so sick, how long is that shock eye to eye? looks friggan long as hell.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> No wonder why you were having problems getting the chain the correct length... Short cage derailleur on a bike with that much chaingrowth? Yikes!
> 
> Looks nice though!


Gosh, is that a bad idea? It's not to bad right now with the bottom roller up pretty high.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ender said:


> Broke my Giant DH at Whistler. Replaced it with THIS!:


tight build.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

sweet ride. those bikes are so nice


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

ender said:


> Gosh, is that a bad idea? It's not to bad right now with the bottom roller up pretty high.


As long as your derailleur doesn't get ripped off when you bottom out, it's ok! I'm just surprised that a short cage derailleur can take up enough slack...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

ender said:


> Broke my Giant DH at Whistler. Replaced it with THIS!:


  sick!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Great Ride*

Nice bike. 
How did you break your Giant?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Pretty!*

But can you do this on it?


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

That has got to be one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen. It's my new background


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool....love the white


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> thats so sick, how long is that shock eye to eye? looks friggan long as hell.


Not sure I'll measure it tonight.


----------



## 2000cx (May 5, 2005)

Sex...


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> But can you do this on it?


hahaha. Looks like I'm going so fast. Like light speed.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> Nice bike.
> How did you break your Giant?


Came up short on that jump at the end of Nationals (i think) where it meets the fireroad. I landed flat and it wasn't really that bad but, I think the frame was just done after 2.5 years of me abusing it. It sucked because it broke halfway through my trip  I had a really cool friend of mine let me borrow his bullit for the remainder of the trip. phew.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

2000cx said:


> Sex...


exactly


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

mate, ive got to hand it to you. that is one nice bike, brings a tear to my eye knowing im not getting my new bike for a few weeks yet...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> mate, ive got to hand it to you. that is one nice bike, brings a tear to my eye knowing im not getting my new bike for a few weeks yet...


What bike are you getting? I though you just got that Sunday you posted pictures of?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

konabiker said:


> What bike are you getting? I though you just got that Sunday you posted pictures of?


that is my bike but its in the shop because i cant make my mind up about what fork i want to replace the Boxxer Team with. thats from when i took her for a short ride and she was sweet...

im waiting for a 888RC2x to come in and then ill decide between that and the World Cup.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

fox 40, sick bike mann , looks very clean right now get out and ride it


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

sic bike, that rotor up front is HUUUUGE


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That bike is living proof that Single Pivots still kick ass.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Fulton said:


> sic bike, that rotor up front is HUUUUGE


that looks like a 220mm rotor.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> that looks like a 220mm rotor.


225mm  yeah, HUGE.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Gorgeous bike*



ender said:


> Broke my Giant DH at Whistler. Replaced it with THIS!:


Now let's see it post-ride!

Enjoy, you've picked up what appears to be one hell of a bike.

Bob


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ender said:


> 225mm  yeah, HUGE.


oh nice. running a 185mm hope caliper with a 40mm adapter?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Now let's see it post-ride!
> 
> Enjoy, you've picked up what appears to be one hell of a bike.
> 
> Bob


Actually, those photos are post. I took it out on sat and it was covered in mud. I had to clean it off right away


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> oh nice. running a 185mm hope caliper with a 40mm adapter?


Not sure the measurments of the caliper and adaptor. I can measure it later.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ender said:


> Not sure the measurments of the caliper and adaptor. I can measure it later.


this is the biggest Orange stroke fest ever.....rightly so...


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Cleans up well*



ender said:


> Actually, those photos are post. I took it out on sat and it was covered in mud. I had to clean it off right away


Glad to see you've given it the inaugural mud bath. I'll bet it was a blast!


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> this is the biggest Orange stroke fest ever.....rightly so...


heh. Just keeping the thread alive.


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

how comes no floating brake? amazing looking bike none the less


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

gemini2000 said:


> how comes no floating brake? amazing looking bike none the less


Didn't come with one. Most people that have a 223 didn't like it anyway.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

hey Frank...did you e-mail addy change? I tried e-mailing you but it bounced back..


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> But can you do this on it?


Jump off the ground 4 inches?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Jump off the ground 4 inches?


hahah, yeah it's a really low speed jump. You don't get more than 3 or 4 feet off the ground but, you clear 25'.


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Truly aweosme bike!

I demoed one before I got my Patriot 66. A little too much for what I needed but totally lovely all teh same!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Ummm*



NotQuiteJdm said:


> Jump off the ground 4 inches?


If that's four inches, then my co...

oh - never mind.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Photo-John said:


> If that's four inches, then my co...
> 
> oh - never mind.


ahahhaha....that would make a good signature.

WHERE ARE THESE PROMISED MEASUREMENTS??? lol
again, sick bike.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ender said:


> Didn't come with one. Most people that have a 223 didn't like it anyway.


ship some more pics over this way! action shots too.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> ahahhaha....that would make a good signature.
> 
> WHERE ARE THESE PROMISED MEASUREMENTS??? lol
> again, sick bike.


Didn't go home last night. I'll get those measurements tonight.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> ahahhaha....that would make a good signature.
> 
> WHERE ARE THESE PROMISED MEASUREMENTS??? lol
> again, sick bike.


The shock length is 235mm or 9.25

misctwo - you asked for a couple brake measurements, which ones exactly?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> ship some more pics over this way! action shots too.


no action shots yet! :/ here's some other shots.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 1, 2005)

That a pretty neat bike.


----------



## minnmirman (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, that's an amazing bike...

You could get ten of mine for that haha (my bike should be waving a big leaf at yours and feeding it grapes....)


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

ender said:


> The shock length is 235mm or 9.25
> 
> misctwo - you asked for a couple brake measurements, which ones exactly?


Sounds like you measured with the shock slightly compressed. The 223 uses a 9.5X3.0 shock which is pretty standard. Any reason why you didn't get the 224? Was it not available when you made the purchase?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Sounds like you measured with the shock slightly compressed. The 223 uses a 9.5X3.0 shock which is pretty standard. Any reason why you didn't get the 224? Was it not available when you made the purchase?


It's not compressed regardless, I'll pull it out and measure it.

I had a chance to get a 223 @ cost. Besides I didn't want too light a dh bike with the 224 being 1lb lighter.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

holy fvcken **** man, that thing is my dream bike right there, omg, hottest bike i think ive seen....


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> holy fvcken **** man, that thing is my dream bike right there, omg, hottest bike i think ive seen....


Wait till you see the pics with ender nekkid on it that I've got . THAT'S heaven.

Hey end her: want to go to downieville? If not, come on up to tahoe. There's still some highly worthy DH riding to be had and the dirt is perfect right now. I'm running shuttles saturday. Let's see if we can pop that derailleur off.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

does anyone know where to find the frame weight of the 224?


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Wait till you see the pics with ender nekkid on it that I've got . THAT'S heaven.
> 
> Hey end her: want to go to downieville? If not, come on up to tahoe. There's still some highly worthy DH riding to be had and the dirt is perfect right now. I'm running shuttles saturday. Let's see if we can pop that derailleur off.


ooo, kev, I never knew how u felt! hahah.

oh man, that sounds cool. I'll be in santa cruz on sat for my dad's bday. Winter is such a pain because of all the bday and holidays I have to go to.  I seriously doubt it but, if the weather is still good the first weekend of dec I could swing it. I'll let ya know.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess I'm the only one who doesn't see what the big deal about Orange bikes is. It looks like a pretty basic single pivot frame that's tough enough for DH riding. It seems like any small time bike builder could crank one of those out pretty easy. I'm sure it's a great bike....I like single pivots cuz the suspension always feels so smooth without wierd linkages pulling your wheel around....and yeah it is kinda handsome but I guess I don't understand what's actually special about it. If Steve Peat didn't rock for Orange up til recently I bet this bike wouldn't be nearly as cool.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

dandurston said:


> I guess I'm the only one who doesn't see what the big deal about Orange bikes is. It looks like a pretty basic single pivot frame that's tough enough for DH riding. It seems like any small time bike builder could crank one of those out pretty easy. I'm sure it's a great bike....I like single pivots cuz the suspension always feels so smooth without wierd linkages pulling your wheel around....and yeah it is kinda handsome but I guess I don't understand what's actually special about it. If Steve Peat didn't rock for Orange up til recently I bet this bike wouldn't be nearly as cool.


I hear yea. I'm sure if Steve Peat wasn't riding for Orange it would be a different story but, the reason I bought the bike was first it is single pivot which of course doesn't have 8 - 12 bearings and multiple bolts and linkage to come loose. Very simple. Second this bike is the most laterally stiff bike I have ever felt even being as light as it is. Other than that I won't have much opinion about it since I've only ridden it twice. I'll be riding all day tommorow and sun so, I'll let y'all know what I really think about it. I'd have to say this bike went together pretty easily. This is the second bike I've built from scratch. The only real issues I had was on my first build (azonic saber) and that was the mrp guide which I had to modify a bit. The guide just bolted on the Orange and everything else was pretty much installed with ease. Ok, now I really can't stop thinking about riding it tommorow and that's still a whole day away


----------

